# Gopher tortoise



## Kurosoii (May 4, 2019)

I live in Mexico, i recently found a dehydrated tortoise outside my home, i live in a closed off residence so it has to belong to someone. I posted a picture online and people are telling me it's a Gopher tortoise and others say its a Sulcata because a Gopher tortoise in Mexico is unlikely. I live in a LA style city theres nothing nature related nearby, there's no way it could have wandered from a natural habitat. They're saying i could go to prison for helping an endangered species. I have no clue what to do. I can't let it out because it'll most likely get run over o something similar.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (May 4, 2019)

Definitely not a Sulcata. Can you get more pictures? Closer up of the head and limbs, and a plastron shot. Those will help us see every angle and have a better idea.

And ignore the drama-filled Facebook. Way too many less experienced keepers who think they know everything and throw their opinions everywhere.


----------



## Cathie G (May 4, 2019)

Kurosoii said:


> I live in Mexico, i recently found a dehydrated tortoise outside my home, i live in a closed off residence so it has to belong to someone. I posted a picture online and people are telling me it's a Gopher tortoise and others say its a Sulcata because a Gopher tortoise in Mexico is unlikely. I live in a LA style city theres nothing nature related nearby, there's no way it could have wandered from a natural habitat. They're saying i could go to prison for helping an endangered species. I have no clue what to do. I can't let it out because it'll most likely get run over o something similar.


The poor animal doesn't look like a gopher either from the picture. A gopher has a rounder body. You are probably right about an escapee.


----------



## Kurosoii (May 4, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> Definitely not a Sulcata. Can you get more pictures? Closer up of the head and limbs, and a plastron shot. Those will help us see every angle and have a better idea.
> 
> And ignore the drama-filled Facebook. Way too many less experienced keepers who think they know everything and throw their opinions everywhere.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2019)

It looks like a Male Gopher to me.
But rather rough around the edges.
Not like this female Florida Gopher that I got out of our parking structure at my old job.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 5, 2019)

When you see "gopher" it usually means Florida and nearby states. This tortoise is definitely one of the gopherus species, and there are two gopherus species in Mexico. My first impression was Gopherus berlandieri, or Texas tortoise. I'm unfamiliar with Mexico's laws pertaining to indigenous tortoises,, but I doubt you'll get into trouble in this situation.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2019)

What part of Mexico? The dry west, like Baja, or the humid east like Monterrey?

Either way, give the little guy a warm soak and offer some weeds or grass to eat. The St. Augustine grass in your pic would be great food for him if its not treated with chemicals.


----------



## Markw84 (May 5, 2019)

That is a _Gopherus berlandieri_. The forked gulars of the male is pretty indicitive of _G. berlandieri._

They do naturally extend down quite a ways into Mexico, with their range covering a good part of NE Mexico. What city in Mexico do you live in?


----------



## Richard Chapman (Jun 26, 2019)

Kurosoii said:


> View attachment 271425
> View attachment 271426
> View attachment 271427


Looks like a Berlanders tortoise, from Texas


----------



## dmmj (Jun 26, 2019)

I am not an expert on Mexican law, but I doubt the federales are looking for you.


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 2, 2019)

Male berlander's tortoise aka texas tortoise.


----------



## Michael231 (Jul 3, 2019)

Agree with most others that it looks like an adult Texas (Berlandiers) tortoise (Gopherus berlandieri). 

I’m not familiar with what ranking that species has in Mexico on their Endangered Species List, but you’ll be fine caring for it for now.


----------

